# Taera - very shy Siamese mix - IN



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Siamese | Greencastle, IN | Taera
There is her Petfinder link. 

Taera was an owner surrender and I'm not sure why they brought her in. She's a gorgeous cat with stunning blue eyes! She's just so shy. She hides constantly and usually is in her litterbox. She's in one of the two roaming rooms we have with five other cats. So she doesn't have a problem with them. We have an elderly woman come in three times a week to take one of our special cats to several nursing homes. She's taken it upon herself to socialize Taera. She's aroud a year or so old. Ms. Fances says that Taera hates to be held but loves to be brushed and pet. If you just leave her where she is or put her in a basket she enjoys the attention. 

I've taken over updating the shelter's Petfinder page. What can I do to make Taera sound more desirable? She came in on April 13 of this year. I'm so shocked that she's still here. Our cat adoptions aren't great but she's one of the most beautiful cats we have. It's her personality that turns people off, I know it. They don't understand that she's a special girl. 


Our other cats and dogs can be viewed at this link.  
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IN146.html


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

First suggestion if at all possible is change the picture - between cowering in the cage and the red demon eyes, she doesn't show to her best advantage.

Maybe try a rewrite something along the lines of:

"Taera is a stunning Siamese mix with dilute torti markings on her creamy colored coat of soft smooth typicaly Siamese fur. Although her coloring is unusual the first thing you may notice about this sweet girl are her bold bright blue eyes. 

For a kitty with such remarkable looks Taera is surprising laid back, even shy - not at all what you might expect with a Siamese. Of course the staff who spend time with her report that Taera loves to be pet and/or brushed next to them or in her basket. This approximately one year old princess hasn't found a lap she enjoys here at the shelter, maybe she is waiting for you. Come by the shelter and and see if this lovely girl is the kitty you've been looking for - perhaps she is looking for you?"


cant much tell that I'm a bit of a sap and a salesman - eh? Maybe some of it works maybe not but ime the desperate pleas without the positives dont go as far...


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you. Would you be against it if I just copied and pasted what you wrote? lol I may edit it some to add more info. I knew that picture had to go ASAP. I'm going to try to get my camera out to the shelter soon. It's so busy, there is hardly any time for photo taking.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

What a beauty. I love her!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree about the new picture. Any picture posted needs to be corrected for red-eye.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

How would you describe her color?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well since she doesn't have the pointed color, she's more like a breed called an Oriental ---really a Siamese but not in a pointed pattern, but like red tabby or black, and yes with blue eyes. There are some really unusual color combos with these cats that have had Siamese and Havanas in their background, and am not absolutely sure what you would call her coloring....I say Cinnamon Torbie. 
Breed: Oriental

A new photo definitely, she looks too shy. Set the red-eye feature, and have a feather wand or squeeky toy in your hand, wiggle feather or squeak toy then click and you should have her looking alert with her ears up looking at the camera....makes a cat look so much better than looking away uninterested. Get a co-worker to help, could also shake a treat bag. 
Taera is a beautiful cat with a very unique color, that's for sure! Good luck in finding her forever home.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness...too bad I am at my current max cat limit and live all the way in CA...she is such a lovely little cat. She looks a lot like a darker version of my Athena.

I agree with catloverami on the pattern. She's a torbie-point. That's a siamese mix with the pointed gene, displaying tortie and tabby patterning. Athena has the same pattern (although her's is very dilute).

You probably don't have to get too fancy with the color description. Apollo was listed as a silver lynx-point siamese (silver isn't even an official siamese color) and Athena I think was just listed as lynx-point since her pattern hadn't come in enough to tell what it was much yet.

You may want to put more emphasis on her pros and describe her cons in a more favorable light. You can mention that she's shy, but probably shouldn't talk about her hiding a lot. Siamese mixes can also be very loyal, playful, and affectionate, so maybe mention some of the pros of her breed heritage.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!!! I wish I Can adopt this girl, but I can't.  I hope she goes to a good home.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I spent some time with her today and I realize that she really isn't pointed. She just has a dark face. She's got the cutest white toes and a huge orange patch on one of her rear legs. When I walked up to the roaming room door she started talking to me. I was surprised as this was the the first time she's done that, at least to me. When I went in though, she wasn't as thrilled as when I was behind the door. She started to cower in the corner. She did let me pet her all over. She's sweet.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Amber - I forgot all about this post - sorry. Abolutely take and copy anything that you like or could use - some editing would be good.

Even better if you can write something that you've experienced too:

"Today as I walked up to taera she started meowing to me thru the screen door, she hadn't done that before and it seems she may have somehow knon her Petfinder Post was being edited and wanted to be sure that her vocal skills could be added." LOL

then add more

While she does sound needy it also sounds like you are making good progress toward getting her needs met!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I was preventing myself to come back to this post --first time I saw it I started crying. This sweetie looks a lot like a cat I lost, her name was Sun. So I saw Taera's pic and I couldn't control my tears.

I really hope she finds a good home, she is beautiful. I'm sending you all my good vibes, and please keep us posted!

Hugs


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe you can sneak a pic while Ms. Francis is petting or brushing in her basket, while she has her happy relaxed look? 

I agree she is a beautiful unusual looking lady. Wish you luck finding her a great home.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Her profile has been updated with new pictures. They aren't great as the flash was making her blink but when I turned the flash off, the pictures were all fuzzy. I'll try to get better photos soon. Oh, and the toy trick didn't work at all.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually the new pic of Taera (and description) is good---makes her look very sweet and relaxed and she is looking at the camera. You can try another pic....try an imitation of baby kitty mewing and you might get that wide-eyed curious look. Such a lovely girl, hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Taera has gone back to her original owner. I guess the story is that she was the young teenage daughter's cat. When the daughter moved out, the mom brought her cat to the shelter. The daughter has recently moved back home and threw a fit that the cat was at the shelter still, after five months! I don't really care for the family but the director approved them to take Taera back home. 

They said they adopted her and her brother from a different shelter when they were itty bitty kittens. They said there were holes in both of their necks, like a BB or nail hole. They didn't know. They said she has always been super shy. I guess it's good that she went back to them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear Taera went back home, at least she will remember it and it will be familiar to her. I'm sure the daughter will take care of her. It was a pretty mean thing of the mom to do that tho.


----------

